# My new Flow Drill on Bob



## Zoran

Here is a flow drill on the Century Bob product. Tell me what you think.

[yt]QXqqwGtp-C4[/yt]


----------



## Wey

Good work, my friend. It seems like it would be an effective drill. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

If I may ask a question, is this a self-defense drill?  If so, what if the person moves while you're hitting them?  I would not expect a person to stand still and be pounded on like that, but I am new and perhaps I am missing something.


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler

Nice work, remind me to stay on your good side


----------



## Zoran

Bill Mattocks said:


> If I may ask a question, is this a self-defense drill?  If so, what if the person moves while you're hitting them?  I would not expect a person to stand still and be pounded on like that, but I am new and perhaps I am missing something.



I guess you didn't have the sound on. I explain in the video that this is not fighting and is nothing more than a tool that isolates certain aspects of your training. Like working a heavy bag, speed bag, or focus mitts.


----------



## seasoned

Zoran said:


> Here is a flow drill on the Century Bob product. Tell me what you think.
> 
> [yt]QXqqwGtp-C4[/yt]


Nice flow pattern. Sometimes karate-ka get stuck on the old 1-2 thinking that a block and a punch will do. As you had mentioned, this is another aspect of training that when added to all the rest makes for a well rounded fighter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Zoran said:


> I guess you didn't have the sound on. I explain in the video that this is not fighting and is nothing more than a tool that isolates certain aspects of your training. Like working a heavy bag, speed bag, or focus mitts.



I had the sound on.  Sorry to have bothered you.


----------



## J Ellis

Bill Mattocks said:


> If I may ask a question, is this a self-defense drill? If so, what if the person moves while you're hitting them? I would not expect a person to stand still and be pounded on like that, but I am new and perhaps I am missing something.


 
As Mr. Z. pointed out in the clip, drills like these are used to develop speed, power, fluidity and timing. They do not directly correlate to actual fighting but are complementary in a similar manner to sparring, bag-work, makiwara, and kata.

However, it may be worth pointing out that in Kenpo these kind of combinations _are_ applied in techniques for use against a live attacker. The key to doing so effectively is learning how to adjust each strike to create the reaction you want from your attacker. Techniques in Kenpo involve the use of counter-action, the ability to create reactions that disrupt your attacker's balance and timing while setting up your next shot (and the next, and the next).

The specific combination in this flow drill could not be used (at least in its entirety) on a live attacker without some modification. But if interpreted and applied by a knowledgeable instructor, the core of the drill could be used in such a way as to prevent the attacker from withdrawing from the engagement.

Joel


----------



## Zoran

Bill Mattocks said:


> I had the sound on.  Sorry to have bothered you.



*Sorry if I sounded abrupt. Didn't mean to have it come off like that. Also, you did not bother me. *

I know where you are coming from when you ask such questions. There are those out there that practice self defense techs so much with a compliant partner only, that they get a false sense of how effective they are. But I also need to point out the self defense techs are just another aspect of ones training. It allows one to learn certain principles, defensive movements, and offense attacks. They are meant to be a starting point. No one learns a new tech against a resistant partner. This would be counterproductive and demoralizing to a student.

What starts getting on my nerves at times, is all these supposed "self defense experts" and "MMA fighter" that feel they have all the answers (I am not putting you in that group). They see a video of a tech demo and go off on the usual, "if this could work, it would be in the UFC" or "it's easy when the guy is just standing there" tripe. For crying out loud, you would think those trolls would get some new material.

Anyways, as you can see, it is a pet peeve of mine. :soapbox:


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Zoran said:


> What starts getting on my nerves at times, is all these supposed "self defense experts" and "MMA fighter" that feel they have all the answers (I am not putting you in that group).



Thanks for the reply.  I am a newbie and said so. I can't judge anyone's tech, I have no mastery by which to do so.

In my dojo, yes, we train SD techniques with a 'compliant partner' and we try to be good ukes, responding to a strike or block as we believe would actually happen in RL.  In other words, we bend slightly forward to 'react' to a punch in the stomach, for example.  The sets up the next move.  I only noticed that your strikes to the neck would no doubt elicit a response if applied with power, and then the next strike would go where the person wasn't anymore.  Again, I apologize, I did not mean to atagonize.


----------



## Guro Harold

Very nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MA-Caver

I agree, need to remember to stay on your good side. :lol: 

Beautiful flow drill and I see what you mean that it's like working a speed bag or punching bag. Instills habits on the various techs and instills the habit of hitting hard with the speed. 

Still, get a guy up against a wall i.e. alley way, narrow hallway, bathroom stall, where-ever there is close quarter contact, and work _that_ flow drill on 'em ... they're going to drop.


----------



## Lightning Ram

Great drill on Bob. Also I great comment on using speed and power, these drills also help for technique to target training.


----------



## Zoran

Thanks for the all the feedback. I am considering adding a few more in next few months. I have a couple of topics in mind I want to share.

You will find them on my profile there when I get around to it.
http://www.youtube.com/zoransevic


----------



## celtic_crippler

Bill Mattocks said:


> If I may ask a question, is this a self-defense drill? If so, what if the person moves while you're hitting them? I would not expect a person to stand still and be pounded on like that, but I am new and perhaps I am missing something.


 
_"This drill is designed to teach both speed and power as well as accuracy allowing you to hit targets."_ - Zoran

If the person moves then a kenpoist incorparates shuffles and footwork. This drill is obviously not intended to focus on that particular aspect. 

Many moons ago after purchasing my own BOB I found the accuracy of my strikes had greatly improved; an advantage BOB has over the standard heavy bag. 

In order for ones strike to be as effective as possible, it must not only be powerful but accurate as well; not to mention applying the proper weapon to the proper target. BOB is a great tool for honing these aspects of striking. 

In regards to kenpo flow drills, they help develop an understanding of applications of basic physics and eliminating wasted motion from ones maneuvers; making sure each movement serves a purpose (like hitting something lol). 

It's all about efficiency as well as effectiveness.


----------



## Ironcrane

I'm sorry. I blinked, and I missed it. You're like a machine gun. It was a good point that you made at the end to use both speed, and power, instead of just speed. And showing the difference.


----------



## Yondanchris

Zoran said:


> *Sorry if I sounded abrupt. Didn't mean to have it come off like that. Also, you did not bother me. *
> 
> I know where you are coming from when you ask such questions. There are those out there that practice self defense techs so much with a compliant partner only, that they get a false sense of how effective they are. But I also need to point out the self defense techs are just another aspect of ones training. It allows one to learn certain principles, defensive movements, and offense attacks. They are meant to be a starting point. No one learns a new tech against a resistant partner. This would be counterproductive and demoralizing to a student.
> 
> What starts getting on my nerves at times, is all these supposed "self defense experts" and "MMA fighter" that feel they have all the answers (I am not putting you in that group). They see a video of a tech demo and go off on the usual, "if this could work, it would be in the UFC" or "it's easy when the guy is just standing there" tripe. For crying out loud, you would think those trolls would get some new material.
> 
> Anyways, as you can see, it is a pet peeve of mine. :soapbox:


 
One of mine too! like what has already been said Kenpo drills are designed to focus and build specific skills or techniques to build upon the foundation at each level. This type of practice produces the lightning quick multiple strikes that Kempo/Kenpo is known for. For some reason MMA and UFC arguments are getting on my nerves as well!!


----------

